

Leaving Behind the Digital Keys to Financial Lives - dmckeon
https://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/25/your-money/forgotten-in-estate-planning-online-passwords.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

======
dmckeon
Your personal bus number is one. Plan for this with a partner, family member,
executor, or employer, for work-related accounts & passwords.

It would seem a reasonable approach to maintain some 'passwords to passwords'
(like: disk encryption, password manager, browser password) and appropriate
account identifiers in a sealed envelope (or a digital equivalent), and to put
the envelope in a home safe or safe deposit box, or the digital package with
one's off-site backups.

This approach implies using 'passwords to passwords' that persist for as long
as the package does. Any financial account numbers are likely to be more
stable over time.

Managing access to whatever container is yet another layer of turtles.

I'm thinking that storing encrypted files off-site (or in-cloud) and leaving
access codes & passwords to both the files' storage and to the contents of the
files in a sealed envelope with a trusted person (perhaps an attorney or
accountant) would be adequate.

